# 타고났다를 영어로 어떻게 표현하나요?



## jenny suh

미드를 보다가 걔가 타고난거 알아? 라는 대사중에

You know, She is inbred? 라고 합니다.


inbred가 왜... 타고났다는 뜻으로 통하는지 알고 싶네요

그리고 다른 예가 있으면 알려주세요

감사합니다.


----------



## Rance

사전 첫번째 정의 참조하세요.

예) an inbred love of freedom


----------



## moondeer

The naver dictionary says it means "be inborn," "be gifted with," "be born with."
But "inbred" has a certain connotation (at least in American English), that is, a child born to first cousins or siblings. The slang connotation is rude: calling someone "inbred" is like saying they're a country bumpkin, or stupid.
So as to Rance's example, I would say instead, "an inborn love of freedom."
More often we use "inbred" with animals.


----------



## Rance

moondeer said:


> But "inbred" has a certain connotation (at least in American English)....I would say instead, "an inborn love of freedom."



Actually the example I gave was directly from Merriam-Webster dictionary which is _American_ dictionary.



moondeer said:


> The slang connotation is rude: calling someone "inbred" is like saying they're a country bumpkin, or stupid.



I agree. It is more often used negatively nowadays.
However without any kind of context(it's not even clear what kind of inbred trait/quality we are talking about), it's probably most neutral to provide link to dictionary definition.


----------



## jenny suh

Rance said:


> 사전 첫번째 정의 참조하세요.
> 
> 예) an inbred love of freedom





moondeer said:


> The naver dictionary says it means "be inborn," "be gifted with," "be born with."
> But "inbred" has a certain connotation (at least in American English), that is, a child born to first cousins or siblings. The slang connotation is rude: calling someone "inbred" is like saying they're a country bumpkin, or stupid.
> So as to Rance's example, I would say instead, "an inborn love of freedom."
> More often we use "inbred" with animals.



감사합니다. !


----------

